# Where can I find Disney tattoo princess transfer?



## j0el1212 (Mar 2, 2013)

Where can I find these cool heat transfer I can't seem to find them anywhere but seen them all over jersey shore?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Disney does not license transfers. Any that you see are unlicensed and not legal.


----------



## j0el1212 (Mar 2, 2013)

They told me because they have tattoo's technically they can get away with it but idk I see them everywhere I just can't find who selling them.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Many of the stores are the same owner.


----------



## Kayan (May 23, 2021)

j0el1212 said:


> They told me because they have tattoo's technically they can get away with it but idk I see them everywhere I just can't find who selling them.


You can get PNG on Etys or heat transfers on eBay


----------

